# Job offer for GEMS Jumeriah College



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi there,

I am new to this and would appreciate any feedback. 

I've been offered a job at Jumeriah College and I'm pretty excited. However, I am now researching and wondered if anyone can tell me what it's like to work there and also what the accommodation is like?

Also, would you recommend working and living in Dubai?

I look forward to hearing from anyone. 

Many thanks


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

well done! what subject you teaching? What was the interview like? I am still applying. hope you can help me. Theres loads of info at dubaifaq page. I hope you can help me to be in your poition now. am really jealous.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi,

Interview was intense but very good. They really like the portfolio part of the process so spend some time on this. Also A3 is better than A4 and colour where possible. Take some scenarios with you too about how you have practically demonstrated good teaching. 

Good luck and hope that helps!


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

did they ask you to prepare a portfolio? Even for secondary jobs?


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes. They spent a lot of time looking at it too.


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey!!! Congrats on the job! I have an interview for gems jumeriah primary!! Is this the same school?!?! X


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

There are two GEMS Jumeriah schools. One is the primary and one is the secondary. I shall be starting at the secondary in Sept 12. Good luck with the interview. When is it?


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

gemmald said:


> Yes. They spent a lot of time looking at it too.


Wow how much notice did they give and what subject do you teach? You must be really excited! When did you find out


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

gemmald said:


> There are two GEMS Jumeriah schools. One is the primary and one is the secondary. I shall be starting at the secondary in Sept 12. Good luck with the interview. When is it?


Thank you!!! Mine is for the primary school but I'm guessing they will be close by! The interview is tues 21st feb in London! I'm excited about it but also it's all pretty scary!!! Have you taught abroad before?


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

No I haven't and I was so scared for interview. It was intense but a really good experience. I am SO excited now. You never know we could be newbies together in September!!! X


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

what kind of things did you have in your portfolio?


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

jkhanom said:


> Wow how much notice did they give and what subject do you teach? You must be really excited! When did you find out


I was given a couple of weeks notice. I teach performing arts. I am so excited. I found out a few days later.


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

gemmald said:


> No I haven't and I was so scared for interview. It was intense but a really good experience. I am SO excited now. You never know we could be newbies together in September!!! X


Yey!!! It's good to know of someone who is in the same boat!!! How long did the interview last? Was it just questions in front of the head and management team?!? Well I say "just" haha!! I'm just trying to put a portfolio together now....what kinda things do they wana see?!? You must be soooo excited now!!!! Are u going there alone?


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

jkhanom said:


> what kind of things did you have in your portfolio?


I had photos or stuff I'd done and things I was proud of. I also took some DVD's of past performances. For my subject it was quite straight forward as I had lots of things I could use. However, other subjects I would look at schemes of work you've contributed too. Also any letters from parents or students thanking you etc. hope that is helpful.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Interview was a little over an hour and it was with head and vice. Lots of questions but I really enjoyed the interview. Also, beforehand you'll get to see some literature on the schools etc. They'll talk you through living arrangements and packages etc. it's a lot to take in but they are very friendly and say if you remember anything later on just email.


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

gemmald said:


> Interview was a little over an hour and it was with head and vice. Lots of questions but I really enjoyed the interview. Also, beforehand you'll get to see some literature on the schools etc. They'll talk you through living arrangements and packages etc. it's a lot to take in but they are very friendly and say if you remember anything later on just email.


Great!!!! Thanks for the advice!! Very helpful!  x


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Let me know how you get on x

Gem


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

JC is a fantastic high school, well done on your new post you will love it there! JPS is also a fab primary school and a feeder school for JC. They are practically across the road from each other just off sheikh zayed road in jumeirah. I would recommend you pay Shakespears a visit too, its a really quaint place with an awesome atmosphere and equally awesome decor to match  good luck!


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

Pink Fairie said:


> JC is a fantastic high school, well done on your new post you will love it there! JPS is also a fab primary school and a feeder school for JC. They are practically across the road from each other just off sheikh zayed road in jumeirah. I would recommend you pay Shakespears a visit too, its a really quaint place with an awesome atmosphere and equally awesome decor to match  good luck!


Thanks for the advice!!! Sounds great, thanks pink fairie! Gem......just quick question.....did they mention where u would be living or anything? I wonder whether we are put with others or we are on our own? X


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it! 

There are two or three main areas they house us in. Wellington have their own area and so do Jumeriah. They couldn't be specific but we wouldn't be on our own. Which is a relief as that's one thing I'm scared of.


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

gemmald said:


> Thanks for the info. Really appreciate it!
> 
> There are two or three main areas they house us in. Wellington have their own area and so do Jumeriah. They couldn't be specific but we wouldn't be on our own. Which is a relief as that's one thing I'm scared of.


Thanks gem! That's reassuring then as that's the thing that would worry me!


----------



## jkhanom (Feb 9, 2012)

if you dont mind me asking can i enquire about minimum salary package?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Cangrats on the job(s) to those who have posted. My wife and I are moving out in September 2012 to start teaching jobs too - she will be at GEMS Wellington Primary and I'm going to Kings.

Was interested to hear about accommodation - my wife has been given a few building names for where current employees are (Churchill @ Business Bay, two near Mall of the Emirates and JLT). Does anyone know any others?


----------



## Hall (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi - I've also been offered a position with JC starting in September. Does anyone know how far away accommodation is from school? They said they're unavailable to give details at the moment.


----------



## Hall (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi Gem - have you heard of anyone else with JC offers for September? Would be good to compare notes. Cheers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, I'm heading out in August to start at kings, I'm still feeling a bit in the dark in regards to where the apartment will be, is this indicated in the contract? I should have the contract delivered next week


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi there all,

I have no idea where we will live BUT I asked the question and was told it would be within 15 mins of the school. Also, apparently a lot of people car pool which would be good. I want to get a car. 

Hall - what will you be teaching at JC?


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

jkhanom said:


> if you dont mind me asking can i enquire about minimum salary package?


It completely depends on experience for Salary. They have a sliding scale that they will show you in interview.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Good luck to those being interviewed this week. We (my wife and I) were in London yesterday as she was meeting her new headteacher - she had an interview before Christmas but had not previously met the head so was invited along to say 'hi'. Was really nice and very informative - loads of books and resources available to read through before and after interview.


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi All!
I had an interview today with GEMS. Very hopeful about getting this job (but still trying not to get TOO hopeful)! It sounds like an amazing experience. Anyone else have an interview this week?


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi
I had mine yesterday! Keeping fingers crossed now! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck to you too! Have you heard when we might find out?


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi
I had my interview yesterday! Keeping all my fingers crossed! Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry I double posted. They told me towards the end of the week!


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah brilliant! Hate the waiting game! Would you be teaching primary or secondary?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

stellarpatty said:


> Hi All!
> I had an interview today with GEMS. Very hopeful about getting this job (but still trying not to get TOO hopeful)! It sounds like an amazing experience. Anyone else have an interview this week?


Was it for a particular school within the GEMS group?


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

I met with the head from GEMS Wellington Primary (am I meant to mention school names on here?) - but he said if I was hired I wouldn't necessarily end up there. There were two other heads there interviewing as well. Are you familiar with the school?


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Im primary. They said they held all secondary interviews last week so I think it's just primary this week.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

stellarpatty said:


> I met with the head from GEMS Wellington Primary (am I meant to mention school names on here?) - but he said if I was hired I wouldn't necessarily end up there. There were two other heads there interviewing as well. Are you familiar with the school?


Fairly familiar - my wife has a job there starting in September! She said that he was interviewing for Wellington Academy too, so yes I guess you could be placed in either.

I don't think there is any harm in naming schools (hopefully not anyway) - we are all professionals so must act in a professional manner.


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, very nice! This must be a second round of interviews then. He did mention there is a possibility of expansion in the coming months.
How long did it take before she was notified of being accepted for the position?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

stellarpatty said:


> Oh, very nice! This must be a second round of interviews then. He did mention there is a possibility of expansion in the coming months.
> How long did it take before she was notified of being accepted for the position?


To be honest I can't remember - I think it was fairly quick, ie. within a week. I thought all the resources and books/maps at the interview were really useful - I had a sneaky look even though I will not be working for GEMS!!


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes they did look very helpful! I did not have alot of time to peruse as I had to get back to work for after lunch!
Best of luck to both of you - and hopefully see you in September!


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

stellarpatty said:


> Yes they did look very helpful! I did not have alot of time to peruse as I had to get back to work for after lunch!
> Best of luck to both of you - and hopefully see you in September!


Yeah good luck to you too - keep in touch, especially if you are off to Wellington, I'll put you in touch with my wife.


----------



## stellarpatty (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you! Will do!


----------



## scosman (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anybody heard back from the interviews yet this week. Thanks


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

scosman said:


> Has anybody heard back from the interviews yet this week. Thanks


No news yet and mine was Tuesday!


----------



## scosman (Feb 23, 2012)

Hopefully hear something tomorrow, would be nice to know good or bad.


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

I have my fingers crossed for all of you!


----------



## scosman (Feb 23, 2012)

gemmald said:


> I have my fingers crossed for all of you!


Cheers, just wanna be put out of my misery. At this stage though I presume its bad news.


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

scosman said:


> Cheers, just wanna be put out of my misery. At this stage though I presume its bad news.


Have you heard? I've not heard anything yet. Will they let us know either way I wonder?!


----------



## scosman (Feb 23, 2012)

looloomag said:


> Have you heard? I've not heard anything yet. Will they let us know either way I wonder?!


I hope so Looloomag. I've been looking at my phone for the past 2 days. Let us know if you hear anything.


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah will do....likewise do the same! I am glued to my phone too! Ha


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

looloomag said:


> Have you heard? I've not heard anything yet. Will they let us know either way I wonder?!


I can't be 100% sure but both my wife and I were told it could be anything up to two weeks before you find out - although we both found out within a week. So have faith and be positive - its still quite early yet and very unlike the UK interviews.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

We also heard that more than 3000 applications were received this year so well done for getting an interview!!


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey
I had an interview on Sunday and was told I was successful on Wednesday. Remember it's different for different schools and the weekend is Friday/Saturday over there so you may not find out until Sunday onwards.


----------



## scosman (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for your help, just going to have to wait it out.


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

lolapinola said:


> Hey
> I had an interview on Sunday and was told I was successful on Wednesday. Remember it's different for different schools and the weekend is Friday/Saturday over there so you may not find out until Sunday onwards.


Where have you been offered a job? Congratulations and welcome to the 'class of 2012'!!


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

lolapinola said:


> Hey
> I had an interview on Sunday and was told I was successful on Wednesday. Remember it's different for different schools and the weekend is Friday/Saturday over there so you may not find out until Sunday onwards.


Yeah I heard on a Sunday about my job


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

Lolapinola....did u say ur job was for primary or secondary?? Congrats by the way!


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

looloomag said:


> Lolapinola....did u say ur job was for primary or secondary?? Congrats by the way!


Sorry just noticed earlier on in the thread- you are primary! Me too! Where will you be working?


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Any news guys? I can't wait to see if we will all be starting together in 2012.


----------



## lolapinola (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey 
Sorry for slow reply.Im primary and been offered a job at JPS! Very excited but nervous!


----------



## looloomag (Jan 19, 2012)

lolapinola said:


> Hey
> Sorry for slow reply.Im primary and been offered a job at JPS! Very excited but nervous!


Lola I am awaiting to hear back....mine is for jps too!!!! Hopefully hear tomorrow!!!! I will keep u all posted on news! X


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone hear anything yet?


----------



## rustysmart (Aug 14, 2011)

Noticed there are more GEMS jobs on the TES - has anyone heard anything from the latest round of London interviews?


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

How can I secure an interview with GEMS? Go thru an approved recruiter? or just send resume to the GEMS career website? or word of mouth / insider who is already working at a school ? 

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

meddeeha said:


> How can I secure an interview with GEMS? Go thru an approved recruiter? or just send resume to the GEMS career website? or word of mouth / insider who is already working at a school ?
> 
> Any and all help is appreciated!


Hey,

Go on GEMS Education website, create an account and then complete the online application form. It takes a bit of time to complete it properly but worth it. I start Aug 2013 in one of their Dubai schools 

Feel free to PM if I can help any more xx


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Bex, will do . but i don't see any openings that fit my search. are u from the US or UK?


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

meddeeha said:


> Thanks Bex, will do . but i don't see any openings that fit my search. are u from the US or UK?


Fill it in away, as you never know what may crop up last minute. I am from the UK, Cheshire to be exact. Where in the states are you? x


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm in New York City, USA. I see GEMS is more inclined to hire teachers from the UK more often, than the US teachers…I'm assuming and safe to say that they follow the Brit.system? I'm awaiting a contract from ADEC (not by preference), and they follow the 'new school model', following the Aussie standards.


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

Bex, I'm SO glad you made the suggestion; I checked the vacancies - and there seems to be something right up my alley! I've filled the application to completion, however the wizard still insists that parts/sections are 'Partially Complete' . I've emailed _/snip_, and awaiting response.
Fingers crossed!
Thanks again!


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

princessbex11 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Go on GEMS Education website, create an account and then complete the online application form. It takes a bit of time to complete it properly but worth it. I start Aug 2013 in one of their Dubai schools
> 
> Feel free to PM if I can help any more xx


bex, THANK YOU for your help. I'll be starting at the sheikhzayedprivate in auh in the fall. it all happened so quick; like it was all meant to be. … i kinda owe it to you for guiding me there -- thanks again! when are they flying you out? I was told aug23. have you started your doc. authentication?


----------



## sam H (Mar 29, 2013)

meddeeha said:


> bex, THANK YOU for your help. I'll be starting at the sheikhzayedprivate in auh in the fall. it all happened so quick; like it was all meant to be. &#133; i kinda owe it to you for guiding me there -- thanks again! when are they flying you out? I was told aug23. have you started your doc. authentication?


That's great news congratulations maddeeha... I am new to the forum and currently applying for position at Gems WSO .. Can I ask if u don't mind was your interview in person or over Skype ?


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

sam H said:


> That's great news congratulations maddeeha... I am new to the forum and currently applying for position at Gems WSO .. Can I ask if u don't mind was your interview in person or over Skype ?



It was a skype interview - with the principal ... lasted about 35minutes. I was nervous, but she made me feel very comfortable. I received a job offer 30 mins later, via email.

good luck in your application!!


----------



## sam H (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Maddeeha for your quick reply ... If I get an interview could I send you a private message to ask what sort of questions were asked. My husband is working there in a different post and I really need a job before I can join him as I have a fantastic job here I don't want to loose otherwise. Any advise would be great. 

Another question for any one who may know ... do you think they prefer single teacher than those will dependents? I have two boys 10 and 8. 

Thank you in advance for any replies x


----------



## meddeeha (Mar 6, 2013)

sam H said:


> Thanks Maddeeha for your quick reply ... If I get an interview could I send you a private message to ask what sort of questions were asked. My husband is working there in a different post and I really need a job before I can join him as I have a fantastic job here I don't want to loose otherwise. Any advise would be great.
> 
> Another question for any one who may know ... do you think they prefer single teacher than those will dependents? I have two boys 10 and 8.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any replies x



No problem, ask away!


----------



## sam H (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi thanks , how can I send you a private message? Sorry I am new to this x


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

sam H said:


> Hi thanks , how can I send you a private message? Sorry I am new to this x


There are two ways to send PM's:

1. By clicking on the members username, to whom you would like to send the message to, screen-shot 1.

2. By going to the members public profiles page, and clicking on send message., screen-shot 2.


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

meddeeha said:


> bex, THANK YOU for your help. I'll be starting at the sheikhzayedprivate in auh in the fall. it all happened so quick; like it was all meant to be. … i kinda owe it to you for guiding me there -- thanks again! when are they flying you out? I was told aug23. have you started your doc. authentication?


I was told 24th Aug but its a provisional date. Yeah I have all my documents attested and my school received them last weekend. I couriered them over and was glad I did because it put my mind at ease.......especially after how much it cost of the attestations x


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

I've just been offered a position in Jumeirah College to teach Chemistry this summer. I'm just getting my certificates attested at the moment, what an expensive and long process! :-$


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

hknick said:


> I've just been offered a position in Jumeirah College to teach Chemistry this summer. I'm just getting my certificates attested at the moment, what an expensive and long process! :-$


Yay congrats. I'm teaching chemistry just down the road at WIS  yes that process is a lot of effort but definitely worth it x


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

Cool cool, did u do it yourself or through a company?


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

hknick said:


> Cool cool, did u do it yourself or through a company?


I applied directly to GEMS who then found me WIS. How about yourself? X


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

I applied the GEMS direct, just got my certificates attested by the solicitor, need to send to FCO and the embassy. Have u sent off yours yet? Do u know how long that might take?


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

Sending them to the FCO took about 7-10 days and then 4 days to the embassy, so not too long!. All my stuff is with the Dubai government now, awaiting verification then my school can apply for my visa  I have been doing this since 20th Feb x


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

WHAT? since 20th Feb? :-$ 
Do you know when u r flying over and where your accommodation is?


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah but didn't take that long, I think I shipped it to Dubai around the 18-19th March. I only have a provisional date of 23rd August and start work on 25th. Again I only know of provisional accommodation which is Art apartments, just across the Sheik road near ish to the marina. What about yourself? x


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know when or where I'm staying yet ......


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

Another quick question, I'm just wondering whether I've to send the original certificates along with the copies to the FCO to have them legalised? Thanks


----------



## princessbex11 (Feb 22, 2013)

No just send the copies huni, are you on fb? PM your details if you want to chat on there instead, whatever is easier x


----------



## gemmald (Feb 10, 2012)

hknick said:


> I've just been offered a position in Jumeirah College to teach Chemistry this summer. I'm just getting my certificates attested at the moment, what an expensive and long process! :-$


Hi there, I work at JC. Look forward to meeting you in Sept.

Gem


----------



## hknick (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Gem,
What subject do you teach? Chemistry here 
Nick


----------

